# Real Northerns...



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

Caught these all this year between myself and my buddy on Lake Evans.. The guys in NE forum suggested I post them in the Pike/Muskie section.....I have alot more pics, but these were some of the bigger one we caught this year. Enjoy, and please respect the fish.....They are awesome....

PART 1.........


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

PART 2..........

PM me if you have any questions, tips or suggestions....


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

where is evans lake? i want to pull a pike through a hole in the ice.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

those are some sweet fish!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

You keep CPRing those fish and you'll have a chance at the state record soon man!


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

Its a Private Lake in Mahoning County, just drive on down and start knocking on doors. From what I hear permission is pretty easy to get. I've been looking for a new northern spot for a long time now thanks.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish! Looks like some good days of fishing!


----------

